# Wasp grub haging on Orb Spider



## stevensys (Jul 10, 2011)

Wasp grub haging on Orb Spider sucking the juice...





Yellow Orb Weaver Spider by [stevensys], on Flickr


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 10, 2011)

Yuck!!!  Good capture though:thumbup:


----------



## stevensys (Jul 10, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Yuck!!!  Good capture though:thumbup:


thanks


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, the irony.  Grub: 1 Orbweaver: 0


----------

